# Alternanthera reineckii vs. Alternanthera reineckii mini?



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

I have both versions. They look identical besides size. By now you should have gotten trimmings from the plant. If so, how are they growing? 

My regular sized plant can reach the top of the water surface (2 feet). The mini ver gets about 6 inches max.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

+1 
My AR regulars reach the tank top where the mini's do not get but ~6"...they look identical....I say you got a good buy !


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds like I have the mini. The trimmings only get the same height, in my low tech, they actually only grew to about 3-4 inches. Ironically, I kind of would prefer the regular but the placement I have is perfect for the mini.


----------



## thor79 (Apr 15, 2014)

Curious...where did everyone get the mini version that they have?


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

I got mine from Tom Barr, excellent quality. Was a little bit of a mess getting them separated out and planted but after a little hard work all we well. About to have my first trimming from them, super excited, hoping to have 20-30 new plantlets when I get back home from Texas.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

thor79 said:


> Curious...where did everyone get the mini version that they have?


Now that I think of it, I may have got mine from OVT, I never order plants online from him, we meet up from time to time and trade plants over a few beers. If he has any, I would trust his stuff as much as most, not sure how much he is selling on the board these days.


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

thor79 said:


> Curious...where did everyone get the mini version that they have?


I got several stems from different sellers here on this forum.


----------



## thor79 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cool...I'll check out the swap and shop. thanks!


----------

